# April Challenge: "Duplicitous"



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 31, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by sas is: *Duplicitous*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. *Please note that all entries* *are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.* 

*The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

*As previously announced, anonymous entries have been abolished, therefore, entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the [URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/176676-April-Challenge-quot-Duplicitous-quot?p=2147911#post2147911"]*secure*[/URL][URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/176676-April-Challenge-quot-Duplicitous-quot?p=2147911#post2147911"]* thread*[/URL], and then post a link to it here in the public thread. *Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualifie**d*, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM *me*, and I will gladly help you.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, *please include a disclaimer in your title.

*Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 
*
Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. 

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.



This challenge will close on the 15th of April at 7pm EST.*


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 1, 2018)

*Tracing a Chain of Events*

The chair you offered has broken,
_____leg cracked and violently snapped,
_____wood splitting under my weight,
_____I thank you and take a seat.
_____My fault.
Your black coffee has spilled,
_____porcelain shattered as contents sprayed,
_____mug slipping from your grasp,
_____you pour yourself a drink.
_____Whose fault?
You've received an apology from me,
_____loudly cursed as you hit the floor,
_____you're tripping over my foot,
_____I remember the chair.
_____Your fault.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 3, 2018)

*Times Backward Slide*

*Times Backward Slide*



Tock-tick, tock-tick, goes the backwards clock.
The mice slide down the clock, 
shoelaces between their mouths.
Rules don’t apply to backwards time.
The day ends before it begins
so does love mimic the day or follow the sun?
Are wounds no longer healed by time?
Two by land, one by sea,
Now the call for his afternoon ride?
Broken hearts and inquisitions, 
Juliet pursues Romeo, Sampson clips Delilah.
Outrageous fortune is now an oxymoron, 
Slings and arrows still aren’t.
Broken bones from sticks and stones,
Hopefully time heals all wounds, 
except bruises, deep and hidden.
Those are painful beyond belief.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 8, 2018)

oops, I'm so sorry. I know comments are not allowed here and I messed up.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 8, 2018)

I believe you can make such in the Bard’s Bistro.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 9, 2018)

Pel is correct regarding comments, Bards’ Bistro is the proper avenue. Not to worry, Jen, all my pit bulls are night owls. Just poking the sad bear, hon, lol, no biggie, so much so, I’m not moving these posts. Onwards... (thank you, Carole, I adore that concept)


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 11, 2018)

*The Apology (Mature Content/Language)*

The fan exhales
a steady breeze
enticing wisps
of spun gold
to dance across
a plum stained cheek.
Strands twirl
in a tickling tango.

Purple lips plumped -
not by collagen -
stretch just a bit.
Fractured nose crinkles
and forehead furrows
as she winces.
Faces such as hers
are not suited for smiles.

Right arm dressed in plaster
screams in unison
with six shattered ribs
while her ruptured eardrums
blessfully block rasping breath.

The bulk of the heavyweight
for whom she serves as a bag
darkens the doorway.
A cord is yanked
stilling dancing strands.
Lips and nerves begin to quiver
her broken body now stiffer
than her unsigned cast.

Tracks of teeth
left upon her left arm
peek from beneath
a sailboat speckled
hospital gown
as fingers with nails
ripped from their beds
accept his proffered bouquet.

Her throbbing hand
is cupped then compressed
piercing palm with thorns
as he subtly persuades her
to embrace his apology.

Blackened eyes
in bowed head
water blood hued blooms
with silent saline rain.
Bandaged bridge
is forcibly pressed 
onto drooping petals.

Inhaling deeply
as instructed
all she smells
is shit.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

*Fire Starter*

*Don't think I am gentle and meek
just because I am kind...
I can be a submissive lover
or the most wanton one you'll find

I can make your love life hot
or create for you a special hell
I'll fulfill your dark desires
your secrets I'll never tell

If I were you I'd think twice
before you raise my ire
I'm not fragile or afraid
I'm bold and full of fire

I can warm you with my heat
or consume you in my flame
just be sure you know the rules
before you play my game

Fire can burn out of control
or it can be contained
that's the gamble that you take
when you light my flame...
*


----------



## sas (Apr 14, 2018)

*Et tu*

He has glass teeth and false eyes,
a man not right, turned around—
a Judas seed, unrecognized, except by me.
Or, is he of that Brutus brood? There are so many.
Each begat another until _this_ one
lies beside my daughter, burdened
under heavy cover that can’t be lifted
nor can a curtain dropped opposed end 
this Shakespearean-esque bad play
with such good reviews from Mephistopheles
no hook can pull him off. And, he, like Cain
now has no mark that’s known, to point him out.

Et ego?—I wait

in the audience with daggers               
in my eyes. 


.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 14, 2018)

*Danger Zone*

Spring blossoms forward
with duplicitous nature
creating more danger,
a stormy night without cloak
opposite the scarlet oak.


----------



## ned (Apr 15, 2018)

*Duality*

.
Twin windows inside
A pair of lies, you can't hide
Your two-timing eyes.


----------



## writersblock (Apr 15, 2018)

*Love Boats*


even to an old cynic gleeful souls inspire
intrepid search for that thing forever
the 'one and only' and a heart captured
hands tightly clasped and vows uttered
most never kept, most never meant
they set forth onto the sea of fate


winds of destiny guide the trusty sails
pitched on moldy lumber held by rusty nails
wide cracks bare the unrepentant charade
torrents of deceit eventually breach the facade
turns the love boats into 'treasured' memories
museums of hearts wrecked by human vagaries


others like a bad habit continue to binge
seemingly unfazed by their own subterfuge
but time and space are harsh judges
the inevitable night of the duo nudges
as does the walk of shame on sands of time
their story only known by the early tide


tomorrow even more will take a chance 
one last time they'll get on with the dance
clutching to each other and that thing hope
one more idealist courts a wilful myope
and more dreams are pitched on quicksand
another pair for mother time to disband


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2018)

*Secure entry submitted by Cugoano:

Waiting*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2018)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

